# Cookies Single Doe!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well all the waiting is finally over and it was totally worth this!

Cookie kidded today with a single doe. At first she was pretty small and I really thought she had more but nope! The little doe has already doubled in size and Cookies huge udder is no more! Fat little healthy girl!

Love her already! Thinking of naming her Snickerdoodle!

Here she is! Still wet 









And a dry pic


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She's adorable! And I love the name


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the name. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Laura!! What a pretty baby :kidred: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way to cute!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! Sooooooo cute! COngrats!!! :clap: :clap: :kidred:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable! I love the name


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute doe kid!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Isn't she the cutest little thing!! Adorable X 10!!!
LOVE the name


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well its about time LOL congrats on the new little baby.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at that face! Its like "OH HAI!!" hahaha

Cute name, congrats on the beautiful girl


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow she is beautiful !!!! And I love that name


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I love it cookie had snickerdoodle does it get any more precious,..Congrats!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How CUTE! I think Snickerdoodle is a great name.  It suits her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww, how sweet!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I noticed your post last evening.. but I was too busy with my own babies.LOL Cute little girl! Good job, Cookie!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much guys!!

I just love her so much! Today she was bouncing around like crazy! Cookie is the BEST mom and will not let that baby out of her sight! Im sure this baby is very precious to her since she lost her babies last year


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute girl. Grats


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm glad Cookie has a live baby to love on.  It sucks so bad when you lose babies. My first year with goats I had a doe kid triplets. One faded at birth and a second one drowned in mom's water because I was too naive to know better. At least she had one left though..she seemed a little sad.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YES! She was born to be a mom. Geeze! Shes so strict LOL. Last year she aborted about 2 weeks before she was due. 2 very pretty babies, 1 doe, 1 buck. She was SO sad they didnt make it!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She's a cuite for sure!!


----------

